# Your Goto Radio Station.



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Can be Classical but I thought it would be better to put it here since I'm putting a Non-Classical Radio Station down. HDRN BIg 80's Metal Radio for me. Just discovered this today actually. They got everything 80's basically for Hard Rock and Metal.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

80s metal sounds like my own personal hell, always looking for good internet radiostations though.

http://www.dogglounge.com/ deep house
http://www.radiopepito.com/sitioeng/indexeng.htm Indie
http://somafm.com/play/cliqhop bleeps!
http://somafm.com/ And some cool ones here

Never found a classical station I liked http://www.1.fm/station/Classical Otto Classical isn't bad, emphasis on classical and baroque era.


----------



## HoraeObscura (Dec 4, 2012)

Klara.be my country's classical radio 
VillaBota.be my city's webradio I volunteer for (I do the Uur Obscuur radioshow)

somafm.com is idd very good stuff! 

And spotify! not really a radio but that's what I listen mostly to!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

89 X, a rock station where I grew up. They had a great morning show I listened to when I drove to my graduate school classes in the morning. They play anything from 70s to modern music. Rock, alternative, and some metal. I haven't found another station I enjoy nearly as much.....a big reason why I tend to listen to my own music rather than the radio most of the time.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vermont Public Radio, the Classical music only division. The tuning stays there.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

What is a radio?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> What is a radio?


This. Most stuff on the radio nowadays in my car is horrible.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Internet Radio is different. Way more flexible. Assuming you find a great internet radio station.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't turned on a radio in nearly half of my life. I don't mess around with internet radios either. I've skimmed through pandora a few times as a way to look for new artists and works, but this isn't something I generally do - perhaps only once every few years. I guess I just like being in control of what I listen to and I typically like to listen to full albums of things.


----------

